# Greetings



## Vulcan (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello,

My name is James E. B., I live in the Southeast USA when I'm not travelling.

I currently am a law enforcement recruit, training for my P.O.S.T. certification with the local Sheriff's department.

I am studying as a white-belt BJJ under Roberto Traven (Abu Dhabi World Champion), and Muay Thai Boxing. I formally practiced Aikido and Iado under Dogwood Aikikai. I plan to continue my traditional study with Kendo this year, which I hope to teach before my 50th birthday (gotta have goals!). A long time ago I took Combat TKD (I'm 39), which was my preteen start in fighting arts. I also was an undefeated competitor in sport fencing under the Catholic Archdiocese school system, and have a working knowledge of unarmed military and police hand-to-hand combat, and firearms training on both shotgun and handguns (qualified to carry Sig Sauer .40 caliber).



The name Vulcan comes from my personal "faith" in logic and reason, which keeps me stable in these chaotic times. I was raised Catholic, but have practiced Soto Zen Buddhism for the past 20 years. Vulcans are much like Buddhist priests, but without the religious connotations, which I don't want to advertise with every post (though my philosophy will seep out from time to time).

It also is a way for me to express my dry sense of humour. I was born with a mild form of autism, so many people assume I am emotional-less like Mr. Spock. I am actually very jovial, even though it's hard to tell. I actually think people take themselves too seriously, and I think it's ironic that I come across this way in real life.

Anyway, enough about me. The internet is a wonderful way to connect without the discomfort of being under a microscope like real life encounters. So it is an honour and pleasure that I stumbled across one of the few mature and socially open forums about martial arts out there. So many others are filled with shams and bullies.

Thank you for having me. 

Cheers


-James


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 24, 2010)

Welcome to MT! Personally I love a dry sense of humour, it goes down well over this side of the pond!


----------



## Vulcan (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks Tez!

Cheers

-James


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## stickarts (Jun 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## edudley (Jun 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Young Warrior (Jun 25, 2010)

:asian: Welcome :asian:


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 26, 2010)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## Vulcan (Jun 26, 2010)

MBuzzy said:


> Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!




Thank you. Nice place you have here.


----------



## DarkShadowfax (Jun 27, 2010)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Drac (Jun 29, 2010)

Greetings from a recently retired copper..


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------

